# Converting SW to FW



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

High end brackish to Fresh.

Any opinions would be great.

I refuse to get any more puffers.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a complete tear down is the only way


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Alright, but do I need to get rid of the sand?

AND, Do i need to rinse the tank?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Never mind. ima do both.


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

You can keep the sand. Rinsing it will help though. I have some sand from a former saltwater tank in my N. hecqui tank. I just rinsed it really well.


----------

